# Do you have to see or catch all the pokemon?



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you have to catch or see all the pokemon to get the National Dex? I wanna know because i wanna migrate pokemon like straight after I beat the E4.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 7, 2008)

In D/P, I _think_ that you only need to see them, but for the other games, you have to catch them.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 7, 2008)

sweet. exactly what i wanted to know.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 14, 2008)

In D.P. you only need to see them (by the way, Wormadam's with a trainer on the road between Veilstone and Pastoria - just sayin' cos it took me ages to figure it out).


----------

